# Frische für Verbraucher positive Urteile



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

Auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale ist die Rede von frischen - für den Verbraucher positiven - Urteilen.

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/DialerAGHamburgAGNorderstedt.htm

Das Urteil des AG Hamburg Altona ist hier schon bekannt, die anderen konnte ich zumindest auf die Schnelle nicht finden.

Man beachte wen es diesmal "getroffen" hat:

Zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kommt das Amtsgericht Norderstedt (Urt. v. 1.10.
2003, 42 C 119/03). Auch hier ging es ursprünglich um eine Forderung der
Talkline GmbH & Co. in Höhe von 171,13 Euro, die an das Inkassoinstitut
"intrum justitia" abgetreten und von dieser eingeklagt worden war. "Die Klägerin
trägt lediglich unter Vorlage einer so genannten Einzelverbindungsübersicht vor,
dass der Beklagte ... Dienste des Anbieters IBS AG und Teleteamwork ASP in
Anspruch genommen habe. Es fehlt jeder Vortrag dazu, welcher Dienst konkret
beansprucht wurde..." so das Gericht. "Hiermit kommt die Klägerin ihrer
Darlegungspflicht nicht in dem zu fordernden Umfang nach."



Ebenso entschied das AG Hamburg St. Georg (Urt. v. 29.10.2003, 915 C
263/03) (ursprüngliche Forderung in Höhe von € 1.242,36 von Talkline,
abgetreten an "intrum justitia").


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2003)

AG Norderstedt:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agnorderstedt011003.htm


----------



## KaGi (9 November 2003)

*noch eins*

AG Lübeck:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agluebeck061103.htm
(Kostenentscheidung sollte noch korrigiert werden   )

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Der Jurist (10 November 2003)

*Re: noch eins*



			
				KaGi schrieb:
			
		

> AG Lübeck:
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agluebeck061103.htm
> (Kostenentscheidung sollte noch korrigiert werden   )
> 
> Schöne Grüße, /ur


*?*
Wieso sollte die Kostenentscheidung korrigiert werden?


----------



## KaGi (10 November 2003)

*Re: noch eins*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte die Kostenentscheidung korrigiert werden?



Sie ist bereits korrigiert. Gestern abend stand da noch eine zweite dahinter, nach der "der Kläger" 1/4 und "die Beklagte" 3/4 trägt (wahrscheinlich aus der Vorlage und sonntags abends sei das gerne verziehen).

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## KaGi (21 November 2003)

*wieder ein neues*

AG Siegburg zu 5a C 242 / 03 vom 19.11.2003

1) Aus § 16 III TKV kann nicht [ohne weiteres] gefolgert werden, daß eine vorgelegte Einzelverbindungsübersicht einen Beweis des ersten Anscheins für das Vorliegen eines Vertragsschlusses darstellt
2) Die Vorlage einer Zertifizierungsurkunde nach § 5 TKV ohne weitere Angaben zu etwaigen konkreten Prüfvorgängen reicht zum Nachweis der von § 16 III TKV geforderten technischen Prüfung nicht aus. [eigentlich für jeden -außer der Klägerin- eine Selbstverständlichkeit]

wird zeitnah bei Dialer&Recht eingereicht; bei Sofortbedarf per PN

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

*Volltext Urteil Siegburg 5 a C 242/03*

Der Volltext des oben genannten Urteiles ist bereits unter http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agsiegburg191103.htm abrufbar.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2003)

Aus dem Volltext kann ein Passus lobend hervorgehoben werden:


> *Daher kann auch offenbleiben, ob angesichts der durch die Regierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post im Oktober 2003 vorgenommene Sperrung von ca. 400.000 von 530.000 Dialern nicht schon bereits hinreichende Anhaltspunkte für einen Missbrauch von Telekommunikationsnetzen vorliegen.*


Damit lässt sich doch gut argumentieren. Für ca. 80% des real existierenden Dialermarktes ist die unseriöse Praxis durch den Beschluss der RegTP bestätigt. 

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KaGi (26 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Volltext kann ein Passus lobend hervorgehoben werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzig Interessante dabei ist, daß dieses Argument ohne (bzw. ohne so detaillierten) Parteivortrag hierzu auftauchte. Lobend auch zu erwähnen, daß sich das Gericht (nach ziemlich zäher Verhandlung) offenbar eigenständig mit der Thematik befaßt hat.

Trotzdem hilft die aufgeworfene Frage nach einem Mißbrauch nicht wirklich weiter. Das Argument taugt im Wesentlichen nur dazu, einen weiteren (wenn auch sehr anschaulichen) Beweis dafür zu liefern, daß nicht jeder Dialer "seriös" arbeitet.

Ob man daraus ohne weiteres schließen kann, daß Anhaltspunkte für eine mißbräuchliche Nutzung im Mai 2002 vorliegen (mit den in 16 III geschilderten Folgen) ist mehr als fraglich und vom Gericht zu Recht offengelassen, so lange nicht einmal die ordnungsgemäße Berechnung und Leistungserbringung nachgewiesen war ("Wer abrechnet, muß auch wissen wofür"). Bereits von daher war vorliegend nicht einmal geklärt, ob überhaupt ein Dialer die angebliche Einwahl verursacht hat.

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Der Genervte (26 November 2003)

Mal eine Frage eines rechtlich Unkundigen:

Wann besteht ein 'öffentliches Interesse bzw. wie kann man dieses "forcieren"?

Ich habe zwar keinen Schimmer davon, nehme doch aber mal an, das dann Ermittlungen intensiver geführt würden - und nicht schon eingestellt werden, weil keine DOC-Datei mit dem Inhalt "Sie werden jetzt von mir betrogen!" vorhanden war.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2003)

Noch ein interessanter Link zum Thema Dialer und Urteile:
http://www.onlinelaw.de/kpt/beitraege/Dialer-08-2003-MD.pdf
cp


----------



## Veruschka (3 Dezember 2003)

*Neue Urteile auf dialerundrecht.de*

Zwei neue Urteile auf dialerundrecht.de 

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aghamburgstgeorg291003.htm

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aghamburgstgeorg261103.htm


besonders der erstgenannte Link ist lesenswert. Ein dickes  Lob nach Hamburg St. Georg. :bussi: 

Veruschka


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Dezember 2003)

> Es kann dahinstehen, ob die Klägerin die behauptete Forderung wirksam durch Abtretung erworben hat, woran nach Auffassung des Gerichts allerdings Zweifel bestehen, *denn jedenfalls hat sie es versäumt, darzulegen, ob sie die nach § 16 TKV geforderte technische Prüfung durchgeführt hat und sie hat die vom Beklagten beanspruchte Dokumentation nicht vorgelegt. Somit ist die behauptete Forderung jedenfalls schon aus diesem Grunde nicht fällig.*
> 
> Nach § 16 Abs. 1 TKV ist dem Kunden jedenfalls dann, wenn er Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte erhebt, das Verbindungsaufkommen nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und es ist eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist. Nach der Regelung des § 16 Abs. 1 TKV handelt es sich um eine Einzelfallprüfung, die nach der Erhebung von Einwendungen zu erfolgen hat. Das von ihr mit Schriftsatz vom 18. September 2003 vorgelegte Zertifikat ist keine Dokumentation über eine Einzelfallprüfung.



Immer schön die Prüfungsdokumentation anfordern...


----------



## sascha (4 Dezember 2003)

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&d=90&a=1&t=1750171

Mit Dank an Jurist


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> > *Es kann dahinstehen, ob die Klägerin die behauptete Forderung wirksam durch Abtretung erworben hat, woran nach Auffassung des Gerichts allerdings Zweifel bestehen, denn jedenfalls  .... *
> 
> 
> 
> Immer schön die Prüfungsdokumentation anfordern...




* und immer schön eine Abtretungsurkunde gemaß § 410 BGB fordern*, weil zwar hier nicht entscheidungserheblich, aber vom Gericht doch als sehr zweifelhaft angesehen wird.


----------



## Zeitungsleser (8 Dezember 2003)

*AMTSGERICHT KIEL URTEIL VOM 07.11.2003*

Laut Dialerundrecht gibt es wieder einmal zwei neue Urteile:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkiel071103.htm

Hier hat sich jemand erfolgreich sein Geld vom Netzbetreiber zurück geholt.

Wichtig ist dieser Absatz:

 Der Sachverständige hat in der mündlichen Verhandlung ausgeführt, daß es im Internet sehr wohl Dialer gibt, die sich allein aufgrund bestimmter Softwarekomponenten selbsttätig auf dem PC eines Nutzers installieren können, ohne daß dazu ein gesonderter Downloadvorgang vom Nutzer bestätigt werden muß. 

Demzufolge ist nicht allein aufgrund der tatsächlichen Anwahl einer solchen 0190-Nummer von einer bewußten Willenserklärung des Nutzers auszugehen. Aufgrund der Angaben des Sachverständigen Ist auch die Anwahl zweier verschiedener 0190-Nummem durch selbstätige Dialer erklärlich, etwa dadurch, daß der Nutzer über die Historie seines Browsers auf eine Web-Seite zurückkehrt, die bereits zuvor einen Dialer installiert hat. Daher läßt sich auch aus dem Nummernwechsel kein Beweis des ersten Anscheins herleiten.




Dieses zweite Urteil http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agmettmann171103.htm wurde schon anderswo gepostet, hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------

